# General > Sport >  New Legacy 2014 Fund Opens For Application

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*New Legacy 2014 Fund Opens For Application*

[IMG][/IMG]
The £10 million Legacy 2014 Active Places Fund, part of the Scottish Government's Commonwealth Games Legacy 2014 programme, will give communities across Scotland more and better places to be active.   Grants between £10,000 and £100,000 are now available to help build or upgrade local facilities such as new bike or skate parks, outdoor adventure facilities, walking routes, or new projects within school estates.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

